# The beginning of a new era



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We are still hurting, but are now planning ahead. 
The Navajo is back in the game, our little Motley is coming everywhere with us, even shopping in the non food shops.
Tomorrow Hans is off to the hospital in preparation for Thursdays op. 
I will be visiting him in the Navajo where Motley can be in the warm while I am at the hospital.

Today we passed on a full sack of Royal Canine to Hans´s urologist who volunteered to come here while Hans is in hospital to work off the cost >:
)Life goes on.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Every cloud has a silver lining Jan.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad you are finding a way through your grief. A new era begins.


----------

